

Hacker New UI issue with comment voting - wastedbrains

I accidentally voted up on a comment I meant to vote down, then voting disappeared and I don't have a way to correct the problem. Could the voting links just fade a bit allowing you to change votes? Or a user thread that shows all votes a user has made with the ability to change your mind. That could also be useful if someone convinces you of a new point of view.
======
Zak
You bring up two separate issues, and I think they need to be addressed
separately. I agree that votes should be reversible to correct mistakes. Votes
are, I think intended to be more of a quality filter than an expression of
agreement. Changing your vote because you now agree with a comment is a Bad
Thing.

~~~
jsnx
Voting because you agree or disagree is a Bad Thing for a quality filter.
Unfortunately, though, all these sites start off with a quality filter and end
up with a demoralizing popularity contest. Voting should cost you something.

~~~
rms
I agree!

~~~
jsnx
Well, just don't vote me up for it...

------
walesmd
People actually use the votes?

